# Grilled S'mores



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

*Ingredients*:
24-graham cracker halves
1-1/2 cups marshmallow fluff
12 peanut butter cups
*Recipe:**Directions:*
1. Preheat gas grill using medium setting.
2. Spread marshmallow fluff on each of the graham crackers. 
3. Place a sheet of aluminum foil on the grill big enough to hold 12 smores, then half of the graham crackers on the aluminum foil marshmallow side up. 
4. Place a peanut butter cup on each of the graham crackers
5. Cover with the other graham crackers, 
6. Cover the grill, and cook for 3 to 5 minutes, or until chocolate melts.


----------



## TheCookLady (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Raine...fellow north carolinian!  I love the idea of that recipe.  We grill a lot and I love the idea of desert on the grill and smores I will definately remember that recipe next time we grill
Kerry


----------



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

What part of NC are you located in?


----------



## Dove (Jul 13, 2005)

*We sure have a lot of members from the beautiful state of Carolina!!!How about all of you from there post and tell us what part of N.C. you are in?? or S.C. since we have members from there too. *
*My DH always says "Upper N.C. ' North is a Yankee word. (just because my maiden name was Sherman...)*


----------



## TheCookLady (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm in carolina beach which is the coastal region haha thats obvious! Its New Hanover county.  What part are you from? 
That is an awesome idea Dove! Whatcha say Raine we start a post about the Carolinas? We could talk about of favorite food from our part and put a recipe up! I wouldhave to say mine is coconut shrimp! yours? 
Kerry

P.S. Dove,
Is that your dog! I love it I have a nine year-old chihuhua! Her name is precious and she means the world to me! Its very true what it says in your signature.


----------



## The Smoker King (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice Recipe


----------



## pdswife (Jul 21, 2005)

Smores' are one of my favorite things.
The thought of them made with peanut butter cups .. well 
it makes my mouth water and my heart sing.!!  Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2005)

Alright.  Now you did it.  I am *forced* to respond.  Here in the beeeeautiful Upper Peninsula of Michigan (Da U.P. eh?) we call everyone south of the bridge trolls.  That bridge, of course, is the mighty Mackinaw Bridge that connects the upper and lower peninsulas.  It's strictly a regional thing and pokes a bit of fun.  I don't know what the trolls call us except yoopers.  Sound better than troll now doesn't it.  

I think if we extend things just a bit, we could say the Carolinas are South of the bridge as well.  So don't be dis'n us  Northerners.  We are all cooks under one creator.  You just like okra better than we do.  But then again, we have wild Michigan low-bush blueberries, absolutly unmatched for flavor.  And let's see you go out in your back yard and tap a maple tree.  Go 'head.  Let's see you do it.  I din't think so!  heh, heh  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the sometimes crazy, always gorgeous North


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 23, 2005)

And those of us south of the bridge refer to them as Southern Canadians!  = )


----------



## Raine (Jul 23, 2005)

We can go out back and tap, an apple tree, pecan tree, peach tree!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 25, 2005)

Rainee;  Tap must mean something totaly different to you than it does to me.  But I tip my hat to you, even if you can't get maple sap from a peach tree.  You do know how to smoke a pork shoulder.  You'll just have to purchase your maple syrup for an outrages price to make baked beans like we do.  

And what's that remark about Southern Canadians?  They may be my good freinds and neighbors, but the Stars 'n Stripes flies in my yard.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Raine (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep, you mean tap and tap into the tree, I mean tap as in strike/shake it.


----------

